# See-Thru Fabric for mask?



## Kenpilot

I want to cover the eye holes in my mask that I am wearing this year with black fabric where I can see out but they cant see my eyes. Anybody know what kind of fabric will do that? One of my masks I bought last year all ready had it attached to the mask and worked awesome! Just not sure what kind of fabric it is  Please help!


----------



## maleficent

Ask at any fabric store for football jersey material and tell them what you need it for, they should be able to help you find just what you need.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

Fabric store... ask for black scrim.


----------



## LadyBrower

Lurks in the shadows said:


> Fabric store... ask for black scrim.


I would say that's the best, but if all else fails, plain ol' tulle works OK.


----------



## ondeko

Any thin material can work. go to the fabric store and hold the stuff up to the light. The way the effect works is like looking through a window at night--the person on the dark side [you, in the mask] can see the people on the well lit side [everybody else] without being seen by the well lit people. I've used thin gauze, very thin broadcloth, tule, netting, even some silks [expensive but very very nice]. check through the remnants first--you might find a swatch of mystery fabric that fits your needs for cheap.


----------



## VA-Demented

JoAnn Fabrics has a nice black sheer in the Halloween fabric section. You can layer it multiple times to get darker (wouldn't go more than 3). The people at mine didn't know what scrim was!


----------



## Kenpilot

Awesome. Thanks for the ideas everybody! I plan on making a trip to JoAnne's tomorrow and see what they have and if they can help with what everybody here suggested. Thanks again!


----------



## Kenpilot

So I went to the fabric store today and asked for scrim and unforunately they said they dont carry it anymore and couldnt think of anybody that would except for theater supply stores. Anybody know where I could find some? I also searched for Scrim on here and somebody used a Poly Gauze fabric, anybody ever use that??? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

Scrim, Theater Scrim, Scrims, Theatrical Scrims, Special Effects Scrim, Theater Backdrops, Stage Scrim, Sharkstooth Scrim Alternative. $41/ yard 15 feet wide. You might have a little left over.

I've always been able to find it at local fabric stores, usually in remnants.

I'd go for the tulle as the next best thing. (it's pronounced "tool", in case you didn't know.)


----------

